# RCI acquires DAE



## franks01 (Aug 9, 2017)

RCI is buying DAE:
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/wynd...ed-dae-terms-not-disclosed-20170808-00006/amp

Hopefully this will give DAE more access to inventory. I think they will continue to run DAE separately. Anyone know any more details?


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 9, 2017)

A thread was opened here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-to-acquire-dae.260548/


----------

